# 2 speed redband bendix kickback hub



## blue6218 (Jan 30, 2015)

Good Evening collectors and enthusiasts, what years was the redband 2 speed bendix  kickback hub used on schwinns?  Are the hubs dated? If so, by month and year of production?  Thanks for any info you can pass along.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 30, 2015)

Used from generally 1960 to late 63 early 64.  No dates on them

http://www.trfindley.com/pgbndxhbs.html


----------



## blue6218 (Jan 30, 2015)

Would all 1964 schwinns have the three redband 2 speed kickback on them or would some later ones have the yellow band?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 30, 2015)

I think 64 was the change year so I would expect to find yellow bands on later 64's.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 31, 2015)

The RedBand 2 speed was made from March 1960-December 1964.The YellowBand was January 1965 to December 1969 but Schwinn still carried them 'till sometime in 1970...See link,scroll down to the actual Bendix literature for their production dates..  http://www.trfindley.com/pgbndxhbs.html


----------



## blue6218 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thank you very much for taking the time to respond.  I have a 1964 middleweight schwinn that I am thinking of putting a 2 speed kickback on and  I want to make sure I keep it period correct as possible.  I have never owned a bike with a 2 speed kickback.


----------



## mike j (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a yellow band that I just put on another bike.This is my first one also. Haven't opened it up yet to grease the bearings, any tricks or things to look out for?


----------



## blue6218 (Jan 31, 2015)

So, correct me if I am wrong, any 2 speed redband kickback hub will be period correct for my 1964 middleweight?  Before purchasing a  2 speed redband kickback hub, just want to confirm that there are no specific  production dates on the hubs?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 31, 2015)

No dates on hubs.  What is the serial number of your bike?  If it's at the end of 64 it might have been sold as a 65 which would for sure be a yellow.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 31, 2015)

*Look @ LInk In My 1st Post....*



schwinnbikebobb said:


> No dates on hubs.  What is the serial number of your bike?  If it's at the end of 64 it might have been sold as a 65 which would for sure be a yellow.




Bendix started making the YellowBand hub January 1965. Any 1964 dated bike would have a RedBand for a 2 speed.I've had many of both,I think the RedBand is better anyway.The disk brakes rock.


----------



## blue6218 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks to all who responded and all the information!!!!  The serial number is. D435832.  One last question, can anybody find out what day my bike was built on?  It is quite a rare bike and when the hub. is on and the grease has been done I will post pictures.  I had been looking for one of these for a while and finally found one, my Christmas present!!!!  ,Thanks again for all the responses!!!!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 31, 2015)

4/13/64


----------



## blue6218 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks again, much appreciated!!!!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 31, 2015)

Just sent you a PM


----------

